# Murloc Begleiter



## FiV3 (1. September 2006)

Also jungs und mädels ich hab da mal ne frage.
Ich war in Orgrimmar und hatte langeweile und hab einfach mal n paar Typen 
angequatscht und da is mir dann etwas SELTSAMES passiert.

also...

Der Typ steht in OG Koords: 69.29 (og-karte) und fragt mich ob ich neulich bei einer 
Verandstalltung und wenn ich da war dann hab ich auch nen code bekommen!!!

> "ich würde gerne den geheimen Code eingeben, um meinen Murlocbegleiter zu erhalten"

(so in der Form nur n bissl kürzer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )



so un meine Fragen:
1. - WAS IS EIN MURLOCBEGLEITER UND WAS UM ALLES IN DER WELT KANN DAS FIEH
2. - WO BEKOMM ICH DANN DEN SCHWULEN SCHLÜSSEL HER

antworten wären hammer geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sadrah (1. September 2006)

Den Murloc Key haben alle die bekommen die bei der BlizzCon letztes Jahr dabei waren oder bei verschiedenen Gewinnspielen (z.B. ingame) teilgenommen haben und gewonnen haben.

Das Vieh selber is nur reiner Begleiter oder auch "Haustier" gennannt und kann soweit ich weis nix, ausser doof durch die Gegend rennen und schaun ^^


----------



## Nerak (1. September 2006)

Also soweit ich das beurteilen kann sind das die geilsten Haustiere,die es gibt.
Ein In-Game Freund von mir hat so einen und die tanzen manchmal cancan so richtig mit hut und allem das ist richtig lustig da zuzusehen^^


----------



## ZAM (1. September 2006)

Nerak schrieb:


> Also soweit ich das beurteilen kann sind das die geilsten Haustiere,die es gibt.
> Ein In-Game Freund von mir hat so einen und die tanzen manchmal cancan so richtig mit hut und allem das ist richtig lustig da zuzusehen^^



Mit ein bisschen Geduld kann man sich die Effekte auch bei den Ventoren direkt anschauen.


----------



## Wiedergänger (6. September 2006)

Hoffe das es mal wieder so ein InGame Ivent gibt ich will so ein Murloc!

War auch schon oft bei den Typ in OG und hab das gesehen hab mich bis her nie überwunden zu fragen was FiV3 gefragt hat. 

Also danke FiV3  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orbitghost (7. September 2006)

need it ^^ wäre nice , so n rare pet ... auch wenn es nix kann =P ...nur eben so als besitz =)


----------



## Nerak (16. September 2006)

auch sehr geil ist der mini diabolo aus der collectors edition^^


----------



## Aurodion (28. September 2006)

Die kleinen Drachen sind voll geil kosten aber im AH um die 200Gold  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wo wird der kleine Drache den gedroopt, habe gehört in BRT und co.


----------



## Rascal (28. September 2006)

Aurodion schrieb:


> Die kleinen Drachen sind voll geil kosten aber im AH um die 200Gold
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


musst halt mal auf buffed.de suchen....


----------



## Roran (28. September 2006)

Aurodion schrieb:


> Die kleinen Drachen sind voll geil kosten aber im AH um die 200Gold
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Die kannst du selber farmen,
und zwar da, wo die kleinen Drachlinge rum fliegen.

Aber viel spass beim kloppen,
die % drop Rate ist argh niedrig.

Ich hab einen " Grünen Drachling " als Begleiter.


----------



## GuuL (14. Juli 2007)

son drache hab ich auch is in sengende schlucht oder brennende steppe gedroppd also war bestimmt sehr lucky ^^ aber cooles teil


----------



## Fendrin (13. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

sry wenn ich den Thread nochmal rauskrame, aber mich würde Interessieren, ob man das Murloc Pet noch irgendwo her bekommen kann? (Hab gerade einen in SW damit rumlaufen sehen)
Der meinte er hätte es von der BC Collectors Edition... Allerdings (ich habe nachgeschaut) steht bei der dabei, dass man einen "Netherdrachen" mit der CE erhält...
Also was jetzt?

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Dagon1 (13. Dezember 2007)

Blizzard hat den BC CE-Besitzern den Murloc dazugegeben, da die Freischaltung des Haustiers so kompliziert war. 
Quasi als Mehraufwandsbonus.


----------



## Fendrin (13. Dezember 2007)

Hi,
Also wenn ich jetzt ne BC CE auftreibe, bekomm ich  den Netherdrachen und das Murloc Pet?!
m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Dagon1 (13. Dezember 2007)

Jupp.

Auf der offiziellen Seite gibt es irgendwo eine Anleitung wie man den Kram freischalten kann.
Ist ziemlich kompliziert.


----------



## Einsam (13. Dezember 2007)

Fendrin schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> sry wenn ich den Thread nochmal rauskrame, aber mich würde Interessieren, ob man das Murloc Pet noch irgendwo her bekommen kann? (Hab gerade einen in SW damit rumlaufen sehen)
> Der meinte er hätte es von der BC Collectors Edition... Allerdings (ich habe nachgeschaut) steht bei der dabei, dass man einen "Netherdrachen" mit der CE erhält...
> ...



vieleicht hat er sich den acc bei ebay gekauft und hat 0 plan ^^
bei der collectors edition ist der drache dabei beim hautspiel ist ein diablo ein son hexer mini hund und ein baer dabei....

edit...: man seit ihr schnell mit tippen okay nehme das oben zurück und ich wuste nicht das es den murloc auch dazu giebt ^^


----------



## Gargaron (Gul'dan) (13. Dezember 2007)

Einsam schrieb:


> vieleicht hat er sich den acc bei ebay gekauft und hat 0 plan ^^
> bei der collectors edition ist der drache dabei beim hautspiel ist ein diablo ein son hexer mini hund und ein baer dabei....
> 
> edit...: man seit ihr schnell mit tippen okay nehme das oben zurück und ich wuste nicht das es den murloc auch dazu giebt ^^



Also:

WoW CE: Mini-Diablo oder Zergling oder Panda-Baby
BC CE: Netherdrachenwelpe UND Murlocbaby 

Wie oben beschrieben ist das Murloc-Baby als Extra von Blizzard, weil die Freischaltung des Netherdrachen nicht automatischgeklappt hat. Da musste man nen Brief nach Frankreich schicken um die Pets freigeschaltet zu bekommen. Für den Auffwand gabs dann als Extra den Murloc.

Die anderen beiden Murlocs (es gibt 3 verschiedene, Murky, Gurky und Lurky) gab es jeweils für Besucher der letzten und vorletzen Blizzard-Hausmesse BlizzCon.


----------



## Fendrin (13. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

ok, dann mal schauen, evtl hohl ich mir noch die CE, wenn ich sie irgendwo in nem lokalen Laden noch kriege...
Was tut man nicht alles für so ein doofes Pet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Carnificis (13. Dezember 2007)

ich glaub wenn du ne zeit lang absolut nichts machst, dann kriegt das murlocbaby langeweile und ängt an zu tanezn xD


----------



## Fendrin (13. Dezember 2007)

Hi,


> ich glaub wenn du ne zeit lang absolut nichts machst, dann kriegt das murlocbaby langeweile und ängt an zu tanezn xD


Mag ja sein, aber dazu brauch ich ja das Murloc Baby erstmal^^
Und deswegen Frage ich, wo man das herbekommt^^
m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Trisch (14. Dezember 2007)

FiV3 schrieb:


> 2. - WO BEKOMM ICH DANN DEN SCHWULEN SCHLÜSSEL HER



Frag doch mal deine Schlüssel, vieleicht hast du ja einen der homosexuelle Neigungen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 36878 (14. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe so ein pet ...  und jeder kommt her und sagt " boahh  ist der süß , ich will auch ..."   

Und wie es der Zufall will hab ich da gerade etwas bei Ebay drinen das euch vielleicht interessieren wird ^^   ... mit etwas Glück könnt ihr selber so ein murloc haben ! 3,2,1 Deins ! 

Zu meiner Auktion : einfach in die ebay suche ***** eingeben





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arones (14. Dezember 2007)

Aurodion schrieb:


> Die kleinen Drachen sind voll geil kosten aber im AH um die 200Gold
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Geh ma ins Ödland da fliegen sie die Drachkin aba Droprate gleich null ergo viel Wert.

(gibt es auch im Sumpfland, Sümpfe des Elends ach es gibt viele Drachkin)

mfg


----------



## Hulk² (17. Dezember 2007)

Aurodion schrieb:


> Die kleinen Drachen sind voll geil kosten aber im AH um die 200Gold
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lol hab ihn für 2Gold bekommen^^


----------

